# Why?



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 17, 2010)

honestly whenever i post something it gets closed out. i dont know why i dont know if i pissed off the mods or anything. im just confused. this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

What exactly are you posting and in what way, does it pertain to the specific forum you're in at the time, etc


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's a novel idea. Instead of posting yet another thread which will surely get closed, PM a mod or two and ask them why they closed a given thread. They're nice guys, and will give you a good reason.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 17, 2010)

A quick check let me see no thread you've created has been locked? What is this about and why not follow Max's advice regarding PM'ing a mod asking what went wrong?


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2010)

cyanide540 said:


> honestly whenever i post something it gets closed out. i dont know why i dont know if i pissed off the mods or anything. im just confused. this happen to anyone else?





I took a look at your profile (which anyone can do) and all your threads are open and have been? No one has touched your threads?

PM a mod next time.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 17, 2010)

Ninja'd you, Mesh! Muahahaha!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah i feel dumb as hell. didnt know how to pm people. sorry for the bullshit.


----------

